# Is mailwrapper the command to fix the "mail: /usr/sbin/sendmail: no such..." error?



## stoomaroo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have my postfix install & configuration running properly, however when I submit mail locally I get the classic:

```
mail: /usr/sbin/sendmail: no such file or directory
```
 I know my "sendmail" is in /usr/local/sbin/sendmail , currently referenced by my main.cf file.

Where is this reference to the /usr/sbin/sendmail being pulled from?  I read the man page for mailwrapper, which seems to be the solution to create the proper symlink to the /usr/local/sbin/sendmail.  The only problem is that it returns:


> mailwrapper: no mapping in /etc/mail/mailer.conf



However the /etc/mail/mailer.conf does list: 





> sendmail          /usr/local/sbin/sendmail



Am I going about this the wrong way?

-stoomaroo


----------

